# Logitech G930 randomly stops working?



## Gainward (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi 

I've had G930 for over a year and it's been working quite well, but recently, it just randomly stops working! (it stops for 3-4 seconds and then start works again) 
I tried removing the driver and installing it again and still the same problem 
anyone who can help?


----------



## Gainward (Nov 22, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 24, 2013)

Any distortion?

Do you have a lot of wifi networks nearby?

Also try a different non usb 3 port


----------



## Gainward (Nov 28, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Any distortion?
> 
> Do you have a lot of wifi networks nearby?
> 
> Also try a different non usb 3 port


yes, there's some kind of noise 

and yea i have a router right next to me, don't think that's the issue tho ..


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 29, 2013)

change the WLAN channel the router is communicating at and see if this helps. 

If possible could you please disable the 2.4Ghz band of your router temporarily and see if this helps?


----------

